# Bolens G214 (2104)/ Iseki TE3210F



## gaff756 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello gentlemen,
I am needing advise on how to remove the worn bushings from the final case and king pins on the Bolens G214 tractor without damaging the surface of the housing casting. Can someone please answer.


----------

